# Love How the yarn made these hats look



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

These were made with hobby lobby I love this yarn


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Those are good looking hats. Congrats


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Very fine looking hats, both of them.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Those are great!


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you all


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Love your hats.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

I love your hats :-D


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

GinB said:


> Very nice.


Exactly what I was going to say. :thumbup:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Brilliant hats...love the white one with the fair isle


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

They are all wonderful.


----------



## Catriona1960 (Sep 5, 2012)

These ard beutiful can I ask where do u buy the pattern coulD be doing with one of these for myself


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeanie L said:


> Love your hats.


Thanks for sharing. ...


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Lovely


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

They are beautiful


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Love them. What kind of cast on was used for the variegated hat?


----------



## Meemeeto3 (Nov 17, 2014)

very nice hats!! Love the colors!


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

lovely hats well done


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

Marge St Pete said:


> Love them. What kind of cast on was used for the variegated hat?


I used what is called a weaving or an automatic cast on


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Lovely. Which Hobby Lobby yarn was it?


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

malfrench said:


> Lovely. Which Hobby Lobby yarn was it?


I love this yarn is what it is called color was pomegranate


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeannie, those are really great hats! I love the design.  Ann


----------



## Fluffymahoot (Jul 12, 2011)

&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#10084;&#65039;&#127799;


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

Those are the nicest MK hats I have ever seen, and I've been looking for a long time. I wonder if you could share the pattern please?


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

Very Nice


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Gorgeous hat, what is hoppy loopy yarn?


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Lise Paauw said:


> Gorgeous hat, what is hoppy loopy yarn?


Hobby Lobby, a brand name.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Really nice hats!


----------



## Jayne13 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hobby Lobby is a store similar to Jo Anns. What machine did you use for the hats?? They turned out very nice.I have a passap & a brother & am always looking for a hat pattern for a machine. I have lots of machine yarn in my stash & am trying to use it up.


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

I used a brother bulky 260 but the hat could be adapted to a standard


Jayne13 said:


> Hobby Lobby is a store similar to Jo Anns. What machine did you use for the hats?? They turned out very nice.I have a passap & a brother & am always looking for a hat pattern for a machine. I have lots of machine yarn in my stash & am trying to use it up.


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

Hobby lobby is a store and it carries it's own brand name yarn this is called prints I Love This Yarn


peanutpatty said:


> Hobby Lobby, a brand name.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

I love that yar&#324; too. Very nice hats.


----------



## Earl Girl (Feb 4, 2011)

Jeannie D said:


> I used a brother bulky 260 but the hat could be adapted to a standard


Hi Jeannie D!

I love your fair-isle hat! Absolutely gorgeous! Our Hobby Lobby just opened, so I've just discovered this yarn and love it. I also have a bulky 260 and have a desire to "beef up" the number of hats I am making for charity this fall. Would you consider sharing where you got your pattern from? Please?

Thanks so much!

Nance in Wisconsin


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Great looking hats.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

The yarn has patterned nicely. I love the colors, too. Great job!


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Beautiful hats! I especially like the way you did the stripes (chevrons?) on the white one... very nice.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Love your hats. Especially the one with the hearts. Is there a hand knitting pattern for this?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Cindy1955 (Aug 28, 2015)

Beautiful hats. Wish I could make some as nice as these.


----------



## Patricia Wright (Oct 9, 2014)

Great hats!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Your hats look great!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome hats. Totally!


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

very nice and just in time for the cold weather.


----------

